# You are subscribed to this thread Skills that i should be learning?



## rajrai (Mar 26, 2014)

I am applying for July intake for my masters degree in Charles Darwin Uni. From what i researched so far i understand Darwin is an expensive. I want to work part-time to supplement living expenses. What i want to know is what are the jobs available for international students.

What skills should i ought to learn to get those part-time jobs more easily? for example plumbing, electrician, mobile phone repairing etc. Perhaps some skills from hospitality industry such as waiter,housekeeping. bartending , coffee making etc as i understand Darwin hospitality industry is good. I want to undertaking training course in my home country for the most suitable trade
or are international students just doomed to cleaning ,sweeping mopping?
On other note is there a proper forum for NT and Darwin l having looking around and i am finding it difficult to get more information on those places.
Thanks in advance

Thanks in advance


----------



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

Welcome
An electrician or plumbing jobs in Australia take 3 years of an apprenticeship to complete, they have high standards for these trade. I dont think
You should worry about work, your english is good, but if anything get a drivers license. They are the two things you need in australia to help you be employable.


----------



## rajrai (Mar 26, 2014)

Davejochow thank you for quick reply are you in Darwin as well?I have been reading some articles on shortage of those tradespeople in Australia so i figured i could get some part time job easily. Well if that is the case i guess taking some hospitality industry training will be better isn't it? 
I passed my written exam and driving trial few months back and i already have a license. Will my license from my home country be valid in Australia ? if so that will be wonderful indeed what should i do to make it valid there?thanks


----------



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi raj,
I assume ur from india, and u can drive on an international license here. In darwin theres heap of jobs, the probably is you have to be willing to work hard anywhere because its more expensive there, especially if you need to work to pay of ur fees. But i think you dont have to worry. And many people operate cleaning businesses earn more than accountants. Thats the good thing about Australia, you dont need to be educated to earn a good living


----------



## rajrai (Mar 26, 2014)

davejochow yeap from India thank you for all the information


----------



## crazyelron (Mar 31, 2014)

If you have verifiable work experience in a Trade you can probably find some work under a licensed tradesman as a trades assistant/labourer. Its unlikely that you will be able to work in any shape as a contractor or subcontractor due to the extremely restrictive licensing arrangements in Australia. The various trades unions are very strong and protect their own.


----------

